# My orchid list



## Marco (Jun 9, 2006)

_Paphs_
-Paph. Angel Hair (St Swithin 'Jeanie' AM/AOS x
sanderianum 'Wonderland') seedling 
-Paph. Angel Hair (Saint Swithin x sanderianum)
-Paph. Armeni White (armeniacum x delenatii) [Jane]
-Paph. Eva Weigner (stonei x haynaldianum) [Gore orchid conservatory]
-Paph. Eva Weigner (stonei x haynaldianum) [Heather]
-Paph. Gloria Naugle (rothschildianum x micranthum) seedling
-Paph. Ken Ichi Takayo (philippinese var. roebelinii 'Red
Spider' x supardii 'Red') seedling 
-Paph. Michael Koopowitz (philippinense var roebelinii
'Red Spider'x sanderianum 'Red Spider') seedling 
-Paph. Michael Koopowitz (philippinense x sanderianum)
-Paph. Michael Koopowitz x adductum
-Paph. Philippenense album seedling [Gore orchid conservatory]
-Paph. Philippenense album (Reuy Ann Jade AM/OSROC x Green Jade)[Heather]
-Paph. Prince Edward of York (sanderianum 'Wesley' x
rothschildianum 'Gigantic' FCC/AOS) seedling 
-Paph. St. Swithin (philippinense x rothschildianum) seedling 
-Paph. St. Swithin (philippinense x rothschildianum)
-3 Unifloral NOID

_Phals_
-Phal. Ever Spring Prince - Black Butteryfly
-Phal. Ever Spring Prince - Black Eagle 
-Phal. Heiroglyphica [Gore orchid conservatory]
-Phal. I-Hsin Gold Coin (Dtps Sun Prince x Phal Ho's French Fantasia)
-Phal. Javanica
-Phal. Penang Girl (Phal. Violacea x Phal. Venosa)
-Phal. Sogo Lit-Angel
-Phal. Schilleriana [Gore orchid conservatory]
-Phal. Schilleriana
-Phal. Valentine var. abla
-Phal. Violacea
-Phal. Violacea
-3 NOID

_Other Orchids_
-Bllra. Tahoma Glacier
-Den. Spectabile
-2 Catt. Hybrids
-2 Vanda Hybrids


















I have barely any room  I need more space cause I want more plants. And since I'm at it I want a greenhouse with a hammock so I can sleep in it with a small fridge thats arms length from the hammock. I also want a snow ball python, a saltwater fish tank set-up with Angel fish and tangs and the "sexy shrimp", a shark tank (saw pictures of a homemade shark tank, for a nurse shark, in someones basement), a black SLR Mclaren, checkers fries (they're ohh soo good!), a Paph Sanderianum 20 growths (do they even grow that big? better yet has anyone ever seen a 20 growth sand?) it'll have its own room lol, a Phal Appendiculata, a boat I can go salt water fishing in and winning lotto ticket so I can retire when I'm 30 and enjoy all of the above with my future wife!  Is that too much to ask for? oke:


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 9, 2006)

ARMENI WHITE! :drool:


----------



## Marco (Jun 9, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> ARMENI WHITE! :drool:



I just got it today. I went to visit Jane today. She's so sweet she gave me a division in bloom.


----------



## Marco (May 21, 2007)

*Grow area photo update*

Paph Species

- Paph. delenatii [Gore Orchids] bs
- Paph. parishii [Orchid Web] lg sdlg
- Paph. philippinense alba [Gore Orchids] sdlg
- Paph. philippinense [Gore Orchids] bs
- Paph. primulinum alba [Gore Orchids] bs
- Paph. rothschildianum (trinity x sabah) [Ratcliffe] sdlg
- Paph. sanderianum [Gore Orchids] sdlg
- Paph. stonei [Gore Orchids] bs


Paph Hybrids

- Paph. Angel Hair (St. swithin 'Jeannie' AM/AOS x sand. 'Wonderland') [Orchid Inn] sdlg
- Paph. Eva Weigner [Heather] bs
- Paph. Eva Weigner [Gore Orchids] lg sdlg
- Paph. Iantha Stage (sukhakulii x roth 'Tenny's AM/AOS) [Ratcliffe] bs
- Paph. Michael Koopowitz (phil var. roebellenii 'Red Spider' x sand. 'Red Spider') [Orchid Inn] sdlg
- Paph. Michael Koopowitz [Peachstate] bs
- Paph. PEOY (sand. 'wesley' x roth. 'Gigantic' FCC/AOS) [Orchid Inn] sdlg
- Paph. PEOY (roth. 'Chester Hills' AM/AOS x sand. 'Dark Beauty') [Gore Orchids] lg sdlg
- Paph. St. swithin [Peachstate] lg sdlg
- Paph. St. swithin (phil. x roth.) [Oakhill] sdlg
- Paph. Temptation (phil. 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolo. 'Klehm's') [Ratcliffe] bs
- Paph. Vera Pellechia (St. swithin 'Conquest' x stonei 'Cheriton') [Ratcliffe] bs
- Paph. (Michael Koopowitz x Adductum) [Peachstate] lg sdlg
- Paph. (phil. x hirsutissimum var. furling) [Ratcliffe] bs
- Paph. NOID [Home Depot]

Phrag Hybrid

- Phrag. Sunset Glow [Gore Orchids] bs

Neofinetia Falcata

- Neo. 'Benisuzume'
- Neo. 'Coerulea Dong Chon Hong' x2
- Neo. 'Gekkeikan'
- Neo. 'Ira's Electric Circus' x2 
- Neo. 'Setsuzan'
- Neo. 'Shunkyuden' x2
- Neo. 'Syutenno'
- Neo. 'Tamakongo' x2
- Neo. Standard White
- Neo. 'Coerulea Dong Chon Hong' compot

Phalaenopsis Species

- Phal. equestris var. alba - nbs
- Phal. equestris 'Cherry Vale' - nbs
- Phal. javanica - bs x2
- Phal. schilleriana - bs x2
- Phal. stuartiana var. nobilis - nbs
- Phal. Violacea var. alba - sm sdlg
- Phal. Violacea var. coerulea - sdlg x2
- Phal. violacea - bs

Phalaenopsis Hybrids

- Dtps. Ever Spring Prince 'Black Butterfly' - bs
- Dtps. Ever Spring Prince 'Black Eagle' - bs
- Phal. I-Hsin Gold Coin (dtps Sun Prince x phal. Ho's French Fantasia) - bs
- Phal. Penang Girl (violacea x venosa) - nbs
- Phal. Sogo Lit-Angel 'Sogo' - bs
- Phal. Valentinii var. alba (violacea alba x cornu cervi alba) - bs
- Phal. (Timothy Christopher x javanica)
- NOID - white - bs

Other Orchids

- Ang. Scottianum
- Catt. Copper Queen
- Dend. spectabile
- (Catt. Rita Renee 'Matriarch' AM/AOS x Lc. Zuiho Michi)
- Sedeira Japonica x2

Now for the pictures.

Full View





Right side of table





Middle of table





Left side of table





The free space after doing some rearranging and repotting this weekend


----------



## Ron-NY (May 21, 2007)

Marco...looks like you could squeeze a few more things in there.
Any luck with the lottery yet??


----------



## Nikolaus (May 21, 2007)

Marvelous pictures and plants.All very good looking. When will the empty space will be filled up again? Tomorrow?
Hello from German
Nikolaus


----------



## Marco (May 21, 2007)

Ron - I think you're right. I haven't won the lotto yet but I need to. I tried playing the NY lotto when it was as 365 million. I spent 60 dollars on tickets and I won 2 bucks. First time I ever won the lotto in my life. It was great I felt like i was 200 pennies richer!

Nikolaus - I'm getting some plants from Matt soon


----------



## Ron-NY (May 21, 2007)

Marco said:


> Ron - I think you're right. I haven't won the lotto yet but I need to. I tried playing the NY lotto when it was as 365 million. I spent 60 dollars on tickets and I won 2 bucks. First time I ever won the lotto in my life. It was great I felt like i was 200 pennies richer!
> 
> Nikolaus - I'm getting some plants from Matt soon


 but you were $58 dollars poorer. Would have been better spent on a nice blooming size plant


----------



## Grandma M (May 22, 2007)

You are a dreamer................sometimes dreams do come true. Best wishes.

Your grow area looks ideal for slippers. Plenty of light.


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2007)

Needs more phrag besseae hybrids! Oh and don't tell your girlfriend but I think if you win the lottery you get "wives"!


----------



## Candace (May 22, 2007)

Looks like you and I are experts at cramming plants in any available space.


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2007)

No, Lien Luu is the champ. We could all learn from his techniques and quadruple our plant numbers.


----------



## Hien (May 22, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> but you were $58 dollars poorer. Would have been better spent on a nice blooming size plant


 But Ron, we always want to be able to dream a little bit longer. 
I am in charge of the office lottery buying , because I use the train and it is convenient for me to pick up the tickets. Another person is in charge of checking the tickets, so far we have not checking any ticket since January.
When asked, he said that this way, we will be able to hold on to the dream a little bit longer (Since we do not find out that we lost yet):clap:


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2007)

After he disappears into the sunset...


----------



## Hien (May 22, 2007)

NYEric said:


> After he disappears into the sunset...


----------



## Marco (Jul 5, 2007)

update on the neos...dont have the seikai yet...i should get it next week ...no update on the paphs though

- Neo. var. Awa Hari Beni
- Neo. var. Benisuzume
- Neo. var. Coerulea Dong Chon Hong
- Neo. var. Gekkeikan
- Neo. var. Kinkosei
- Neo. var. Oonami Sekai
- Neo. var. Seikai 
- Neo. var. Setsuzan
- Neo. var. Shunkyuden
- Neo. var. Syutenno
- Neo. var. Tamakongo
- Neo. var. Tenkei Fukurin
- Neo. 'Ira's Electric Circus'
- Neo. Standard White


----------



## NYEric (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow, addicted!


----------



## parvi_17 (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow you have some nice plants! Love the Armeni-white. I have problems with space too but I just keep buying!


----------



## Marco (Jul 13, 2007)

parvi_17 said:


> I have problems with space too but I just keep buying!



that's what the neos are for


----------



## Marco (Aug 3, 2007)

*nothing to do better at work*

Here's an update on my neo collection. I'll update my paph and phal list tonight...Really 

Bigger 2+ growth neos





Smaller single growth neos + neo compot + 2 phal compots





The list
- Neo. var. Akebono (NWO)
- Neo. var. Awa Hari Beni (Marcus)
- Neo. var. Benisuzume (Cal Orchid)
- Neo. var. Coerulea Dong Chon Hong (HBI)
- Neo. var. Gekkeikan (OL)
- Neo. var. Gyojo (Tadd)
- Neo. var. Homanijishi (OL)
- Neo. var. Karasuba (NWO)
- Neo. var. Kinkosei (NWO)
- Neo. var. Kinrokaku (Tadd)
- Neo. var. Oonami Sekai(Marcus)
- Neo. var. Seikai (OL)
- Neo. var. Setsuzan (Cal Orchid)
- Neo. var. Shunkyuden (Cal Orchid)
- Neo. var. Syojo (Tadd)
- Neo. var. Syutenno (John)
- Neo. var. Tamakongo (Rob Bedard)
- Neo. var. Tenkei Fukurin (NWO)
- Neo. 'Ira's Electric Circus' (Rob Bedard)
- Neo. Standard White (Oakhill)

Anyone want to try matching them up?

By the way this addiction has taught me to be frugal. I now live in a cardboard boxes insulated by lining packing peanuts along the wall. Both of which are recycled from packages that everyone sent the neos in.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm telling you, you just have to go vertical like Lien Luu and then you'll have lots of room. No light but lots of room!


----------



## DukeBoxer (Aug 8, 2007)

Marco, I'm just reading your lists here and decide to open up NWO's website and got a big laugh. First I read New World Orchids, then I see the picture of the parrot and the Phrag besseae, then under all that I see the worlds "Specializing in Orchids from Japan"....Oxymoron I think.

Anyway, nice list!


----------



## Heather (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah, I don't really get NWOs branding. Also, Japan is not part of the New World. :crazy:


----------



## Marco (Aug 24, 2007)

*Paphiopedilum*

*Species*
-Paph. delenatii [Cal-Orchids]
-Paph. parishii [OL]
-Paph. philippinense var. alba [Gore Orchids]
-Paph. philippinense [Gore Orchids]
-Paph. primulinum [Gore Orchids]
-Paph. sanderianum [Gore Orchids]
-Paph. sanderianum [Gore Orchids]

*Hybrids*
-Paph. Eva Weigner (stonei x haynaldianum) [Heather]
-Paph. Michael Koopowitz (philippinense var roebelinii
'Red Spider'x sanderianum 'Red Spider') [Orchid Inn]
-Paph. Michael Koopowitz (philippinense x sanderianum) [Peachstate]
-Paph. (Michael Koopowitz x adductum) [Peachstate]
-Paph. St. Swithin (philippinense x rothschildianum) [Peachstate]
-Paph. Iantha Stage (sukhakulii x rothschildianum 'Tenny's' AM/AOS) [Ratcliffe]
-Paph. (philippinense x hirsutissimum var. furling) [Ratcliffe]
-Unifloral NOID [HD]

----------

*Phragmipedium*

*Hybrid*
Phrag. Sunset Glow [Gore Orchids]

----------

*Phalaenopsis*

*Species*
-Phal. hieroglyphica var. alba
-Phal. javanica 
-Phal. pulchra
-Phal. schilleriana
-Phal. stuartiana var. nobilis
-Phal. violacea
-Phal. Violacea var. coerulea 
-Phal. violacea var. alba
-Phal. violacea var. ilocos 

*Hybrids*
-Phal. Ever Spring Prince - Black Butteryfly
-Phal. Ever Spring Prince - Black Eagle
-Phal. I-Hsin Gold Coin (Dtps Sun Prince x Phal Ho's French Fantasia)
-Phal. Penang Girl (Phal. Violacea x Phal. Venosa)
-Phal. Sogo Lit-Angel
-Phal. (timothy christopher x javanica)
-Phal. valentine var. alba
-1 NOID

----------

*Neofinetias*
- Neo. var. Akebono (NWO)
- Neo. var. Awa Hari Beni (Marcus)
- Neo. var. Benisuzume (Cal Orchid)
- Neo. var. Coerulea Dong Chon Hong (HBI)
- Neo. var. Gekkeikan (OL)
- Neo. var. Gyojo (Tadd)
- Neo. var. Higashidemiyako (Ron)
- Neo. var. Hisui (Elvina)
- Neo. var. Homanijishi (OL)
- Neo. var. Karasuba (NWO)
- Neo. var. Kinkosei (NWO)
- Neo. var. Kinrokaku (Tadd)
- Neo. var. Oonami Sekai(Marcus)
- Neo. var. Seikai (OL)
- Neo. var. Setsuzan (Cal Orchid)
- Neo. var. Shunkyuden (Cal Orchid)
- Neo. var. Suruga Fukurin (Elvina)
- Neo. var. Syojo (Tadd)
- Neo. var. Syutenno (John)
- Neo. var. Tamakongo (Rob Bedard)
- Neo. var. Tenkei Fukurin (NWO)
- Neo. 'Ira's Electric Circus' (Rob Bedard)
- Neo. Standard White (Oakhill)

----------

*Other Orchids*
- Dendrobium moniliforme var. benisuzume (OL)
- Ceratostylis rubra (Rachael)
- Masd. pixie shadow (Rachael)
- Podangis dactyloceras (Ron)
- 2 catt hybrids

I may be giving up some more paph hybrids and phal hybrids for adoption in the near future.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2007)

ooooo, v. alba! :ninja:


----------



## Marco (Nov 3, 2007)

*As of 11/03/07*

Decided to do inventory after another round of mite spraying. They seem to be under control now. I'm trailing Ki on alternating between two miticides i found at HD, ortho & schultz. I'm going to try to find a third to cycle through during the week.

Anyway, I've cut down on a little here and there.......

* are in spike :clap:

Paphiopedilum (4)

Species
-Paph. delenatii [Cal-Orchids]
-Paph. parishii [OL]
-Paph. philippinense var. alba [Gore Orchids]

Hybrids
- Paph. (Michael Koopowitz x Adductum) [Peachstate] lg sdlg

----------

Phalaenopsis (18)

Species

-Phal. equestris
-Phal. equestris var. alba
-Phal. equestris var. ilocos
-Phal. hieroglyphica var. alba
-Phal. javanica
-Phal. pulchra
*-Phal. schilleriana
*-Phal. stuartiana var. nobilis
*-Phal. violacea
-Phal. violacea var. coerulea

Hybrids
-Phal. Ever Spring Prince - Black Butteryfly
-Phal. Ever Spring Prince - Black Eagle
*-Phal. I-Hsin Gold Coin (Dtps Sun Prince x Phal Ho's French Fantasia)
-Phal. Penang Girl (Phal. Violacea x Phal. Venosa)
-Phal. Sogo Lit-Angel
-Phal. (timothy christopher x javanica)
*-Phal. valentine var. alba
-1 NOID

----------

Neofinetias (25)
- Neo. var. Akebono (NWO)
- Neo. var. Awa Hari Beni (Marcus)
- Neo. var. Benisuzume (Cal Orchid)
- Neo. var. Coerulea Dong Chon Hong (HBI)
- Neo. var. Gekkeikan (OL)
- Neo. var. Gyojo (Tadd)
*- Neo. var. Higashidemiyako (Ron)
- Neo. var. Hisui (Elvina)
- Neo. var. Homanijishi (OL)
- Neo. var. Karasuba (NWO)
- Neo. var. Kinkosei (NWO)
- Neo. var. Kinrokaku (Tadd)
- Neo. var. Koukakuden (Alex C.)
- Neo. var. Oonami Sekai(Marcus)
- Neo. var. Ogonmaru (Alex C.)
- Neo. var. Seikai (OL)
- Neo. var. Setsuzan (Cal Orchid)
- Neo. var. Shunkyuden (Cal Orchid)
- Neo. var. Suruga Fukurin (Elvina)
- Neo. var. Syojo (Tadd)
- Neo. var. Syutenno (John)
- Neo. var. Tamakongo (Rob Bedard)
- Neo. var. Tenkei Fukurin (NWO)
- Neo. 'Ira's Electric Circus' (Rob Bedard)
- Neo. Standard White (Oakhill)

----------

Other Orchids (10)
- Ceratostylis rubra (Rachael)
- Dendrobium moniliforme var. Benisuzume (OL)
- Dendrobium moniliforme var. Tennyokan (Rachael) 
- Masd. pixie shadow (Rachael)
- Masd. snowbird (Ron)
- Podangis dactyloceras (Ron)
- Sedirea Japonica var. Kibana Soshin (OL)
- Sedirea Japonica var. Seigyoku Maru (OL)
- 2 catt hybrids


----------

